# Stores to sell baby angels to



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Any stores you guys recommend for selling baby angels to?I know I won't make much money off of this but it was a fun experience and I have a batch that is almost all dime sized and should be ready to be sold in a couple of weeks. 

I don't have the tank space to sell privately so in kiddy looking to sell the batch to a fish store at once.

This batch I have about 50-60 fries, once this batch is gone, I will be moving my next batch of 200 to the 55 gal tank.

Thanks!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

You can check out Roger's Aquatics in North Delta or Fish Addicts in Langley. Both Roger and Eric (owner of Fish Addicts) do take fish from local breeders. Roger doesn't generally give cash, but will give you a store credit. Not sure about Eric at Fish Addicts. Check them out....both good people to deal with. You might want to check out April as well....not sure if she buys from locals.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I think you will end up with store credit, which isn't that bad for equipment or food over time


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I do if they have good fins. A lot of home grown ones end up with short fins due to water quality. 
If good fins I will pay but I'd have to see them first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi April,
Here's an updated video of this batch. fins are great







April said:


> I do if they have good fins. A lot of home grown ones end up with short fins due to water quality.
> If good fins I will pay but I'd have to see them first.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. Are they gold? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

They are mostly silver veils (hence the long fins) and there are three of them that are gold.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any New Updates  ?


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Contacted fish addicts and they are interested so might sell them to him (I am planning to keep about 4 from this batch and sell the rest of them) though he is just giving me fish credits, I'd prefer cash at the moment because I will be on a vacation in May so I won't be buying any fish things anytime before the trip haha.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

I've sold 63 of them to Erik at Fish Addicts, the next batch will be about 200 of them.

Of this batch, I decided to keep 10 for now, and will grow them out some more and might use some for a breeding program and sell off the rest of them.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I would love to see some of those Angels at the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society's Spring Auction! Check out our website vahs.ca to learn more about our auction andwho's getting the proceeds as a donation - a very interesting project.

AquaAddict


----------

